# How Do You UNTAME A Lamb?



## kuntrygirl (Jul 29, 2013)

Doesn't seem like a problem huh?  Well, it is.  I have a lamb that I have been bottle feeding since birth.  He is 2 months old and I have tried to wean him away from the bottle.  All he does is cry to follow me.  I can't go outside because he will jump out of the sheep pen and want to follow me everywhere. He does "ok" when he is with the rest of the herd until he sees me or hears my voice.  He knocked and cried at the back door all weekend to come in or for me to go out.  He would prefer to follow me than to run off and play with the other lambs.

Has anyone had this problem before?  If is possible for me to UNTAME him so that he won't want to follow me around anymore.  This is getting to be ridiculous.  I love that my little ram likes to follow me but this has to stop.  He cries ALL DAY EVERY DAY.    When he sees me the crying stops immediately!!! :/


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't have any experience with sheep other than what I've read, but what I can tell you about animal behavior in general is to be persistent. Eventually he should get the hint? Hopefully someone with better experience will chime in!


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 30, 2013)

Just don't go to him every time he calls. He'll get over it and grow up eventually.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 31, 2013)

Ignore him. Don't talk to him or pet him. If he comes up and climbs on or touches you, push him firmly (but gently) away. He should get the hint eventually. 

It's very much like what a ewe does when she decides to wean. Every time the lamb comes to nurse, she walks away.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 11, 2013)

He thinks that you are mum and he will persist in trying to get your attention.

We have never managed to end up with just one bottle lamb and a group tend to keep each other company, but sheep are flock animals, of course, and do not like to be on their own. If you can find a couple of lambs who mum no longer wants to feed, or if you have separated any lambs from their mothers,then your orphan will soon bond with them as his new flock.

I have one ancient ewe who 'auntied' my 9 bottle lambs and they roam about with her. An old ewe is another possibility for your orphan.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, I have the same little problem this year!! I have to say, it is cute and entertaining, but oh so a pain in the butt!  :/  Ya just have to treat it like when you are weaning the other lambs from their mothers! Make it some place that you can shut it in where it can't escape untill it no longer thinks it needs you. just pay it attention when you are feeding. Will take a little longer than the other lambs. After that it can go out with the other lambs and should be fine. If you are keeping it, it will always be a pet and follow you around the pasture, dump your buckets and all that! Lol, have fun and good luck!


----------

